# Question(s)



## neatfeatguy (May 30, 2009)

I know what folding is and I've read up on it some....I just want to clarify one or two things.

Is folding more GPU intensive/demanding? Or is it more CPU intensive/demanding? Or does it do a mixture of both?


----------



## DrPepper (May 30, 2009)

neatfeatguy said:


> I know what folding is and I've read up on it some....I just want to clarify one or two things.
> 
> Is folding more GPU intensive/demanding? Or is it more CPU intensive/demanding? Or does it do a mixture of both?



It depends if you are folding using the GPU client it is more gpu intensive and quite cpu intensive but produces more Points Per Day (PPD) If you are using the CPU client or SMP client there is less PPD but only cpu intesive. Hope that clears things up.


----------

